# Help me name her?!



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Aloha all!


It's a LOOOOOONG story but basically it boils down to, I have a new baby Quaker parrot and she needs a name! 

She is 7 weeks old and sweet as sugar! She likes to cuddle and is already cheeping back at me when I tell her "hello" or "Pretty bird". She squalks when I walk into or out of the room and then puffs up and cheeps when I tell her "shhh". It's beyond adorable! 

The dogs are very sweet with her and let her sit on them! She likes them a lot, but it seems they are more afraid of her. LOL!

I just got her yesterday but still haven't found a name that "fits". It needs to be short and "easy" so she can say it later on when she starts talking! 


Any ideas??

So far I like Bella or Juliet. 

Dh likes Kiwi and Oats (as in Quaker oats. hardy har har)


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

She looks like a Pearl to me. I don't know why but that's the first name that popped into my head when I saw her. She's very cute. I hope she's not noisy.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

LOL. She isn't loud at all! That's a big part of her charm!  She does have that distict Quaker Squalk, but it's nothing compared the the noise some birds can achieve! LOL!


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

She's so cute! Glad to hear you are enjoying her.

As far as names....she looks like and Ella or Ellie to me. But I like Kiwi and Pearl too


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

She's cute. I like the name Kiwi! It suits her coloring.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

From another bird lover...Congrats on your new baby! I had a Quaker years ago...Kessie (from Winnie the Pooh). VERY LOUD...but I loved her alot. She was as sweet as sugar with me, and let me do positively anything to her, but she was a one-person bird and GOD HELP the person who was anywhere near me when she was out. Her bites were wicked! Currently, I have a Senegal Parrot named Sammie and 3 Budgies (parakeets). Sammie is completely hand tame, the parakeets are not. I don't let my bird out when the dogs are around though, I am not as brave as you are  I'm always afraid their prey drive will kick in. Until about 8 months ago, we were fostering an African Grey, Coco. We had her for over a year and hubby fell completely in love. Honestly, we thought the original "owner" was going to give her up to us, since we had her so long, but alas...the time came where he wanted her back, so hard as it was, we gave her back. I someday dream of having a Macaw, but honestly...with time I spend at work and taking care of the pups, it probably won't be until I retire, and then It will most likely be a recue older Macaw since Macaws live so very long.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

She looks a lot like a love bird - but I see they get bigger and are pretty good talkers. 

I guess it's conures that I'm thinking about - gawww - their squawks and squeals can pierce your ears! :no:

Just don't teach her "Wanna go out?" or she'll drive the dogs nuts! :


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I like the name Kiwi.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

CarolinaCasey said:


> She's cute. I like the name Kiwi! It suits her coloring.


Exactly what I was going to say... the green really stands out in those pictures and Kiwi sounds very cute, just like her!


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

OMG! Pretty girl!!! She is adorable! I LOVE the name Kiwi, that's my vote  Or maybe... Emerald... you could call her Emmy? Whatever you end up calling her she is super cute!! :

But I totally agree with Jax's mom... I think Oscar would go n-u-t-s if we had a bird of any kind, because he is usually crazy-fixated on ANY bird even when they are down the street, never mind if they were in the house with him :bowl: oh my!! He is especially fond of robins... he will stare at them and do a little frustrated dance at the end of the leash... I think he would definitely try and have a birdy snack if there was one in the house... :uhoh: So no birds for us! I love them though!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I also like the name KIWI


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Oats (or some famous Quaker woman? - probably all named Ann)

got it! Annie Oatley


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Oats is what my Dh likes too. I think its adorable but I can't decide if its too masculine?


----------



## Harley&Em (Apr 24, 2010)

I think she looks like a Malibu to me


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Just wanted to update. We named her Squirt!  She is already trying to say her name! It's way too cute! I am NEVER going to get anything done around this house with my sweet dogs and now this bird! Oh goodness! LOL!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I was going to say Kiwi or Apple, but Squirt is adorable too! She's a cutie for sure. She matches your eyes.


----------

